
Evil Oracle says Java 7 will not support VMware and Microsoft Hypervisor - parth16
http://weinshenker.net/blog/2011/07/28/oracle-playing-fair-vmware/
======
rbanffy
I think they said they wouldn't support you in case something went wrong, not
that it won't run under VMware or Hyper-V.

